# white lithium grease use on sig 226



## stonebuster (Jul 16, 2017)

in addition to the normal cleaning and lubrication of my P-226 I've been using a white lithium grease for the high wear points and slide. It comes in a tube under the name of AGS. Tube indicates it's all weather and heat resistant and reduces metal to metal and metal to plastic friction. Is anyone familiar with this product and is there any reason not to continue it's use. I'm pretty anal about cleaning the gun after each use so there isn't an issue with build up of grease or debris. I've only been shooting handguns for about 13 months and just looking for some info from the experts here. Thanks, Mike


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I like the thought of using grease especially in an enclosed bearing case. Away from the elements, sand, dust , lint, etc.
a nice coating of oil, wiping off the excess , is my recipe. 
Others may use grease and like it. 
If you decide to try the grease , apply as directed. 
Happy shooting
:smt1099


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

Don't use grease. Oil your gun as per the user manual. Rule of thumb: IF you can see you're finger print>you have too much oil! fwiw


----------



## Oldhand (Apr 4, 2017)

Here in Arizona we get temps well above 100 degrees. We were in the 114 degree days a few years back and I was using lithium grease. I called Ruger in Prescott, Az and the tech rep recommended auto bearing grease as high temps wouldn't affect it. While driving to Auto Zone I started to smell something, the lithium grease was melting and running down my slide.


----------



## crewchief (Jul 25, 2018)

Here in GA we deal with heat also. I've never used any grease on my p226 40sw tacops. It's going on 9,000rds now with no problems at all.


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

Bruce Gray is a master pistol smith and instructor/competitor who has been involved with shooting and sometimes design of SIG pistols for many years. He strongly advocates the use of grease on the rails of classic P-series SIG pistols. You can read his recommendations here:

http://grayguns.com/lubrication-of-sig-sauer-pistol-rails/

Bruce is involved in training sessions in which hundreds of rounds are often shot within a fairly short period of time and feels that oil simply does not have the staying power to endure this type of treatment. He claims that he has seen clear evidence that using grease on the rails significantly prolongs the life of the pistols.

Grease is really just oil with thickening agents. As such, it has rather more staying power. Both oil and grease can attract powder residue and contribute to wear if the pistol is not cleaned for prolonged periods of time. If you only shoot a hundred or so rounds through your pistol at a time, and clean it after every visit to the range, it probably won't matter whether you use oil or grease. If you are shooting in very cold ambient temperatures, some greases can thicken sufficiently to inhibit slide reciprocation. In these circumstances a thin grease or oil may be preferable.

I have participated in a number of SIG Sauer forums for quite a few years. Obviously, the "best lubrication" topic comes up with some regularity. I can tell you that the vast majority of those who post on those forums favor the use of grease on the rails of SIG pistols, although it is not a unanimous opinion. I have never used white lithium grease but there are a fair number who do and they seem satisfied with it. On my classic SIG pistols I have used a variety of greases including TW25B, Lucas Extreme Duty Gun Grease, Lubriplate, and Wilson Combat Ultima-Lube II grease. The WC Ultima-Lube is really more like a thick oil, liquid in consistency as opposed to solid. In past years, SIG used to send little packets of TW25B with their new pistols. Now they send little packets of Lucas grease. Another very frequently recommended agent for pistols rails recommended and sold by Brian Enos is Slide Glide, which I have not yet used. I have not seen any dramatic differences in the efficacy of any of the different lubricants I have personally used.

If you want to read more comments and recommendations regarding SIG pistol lubrication, check out this thread:

http://www.thehighroad.org/index.ph...r-the-rails-on-your-sig-sauer-pistols.839180/

I have read dozens of very similar threads on a variety of forums regarding this exact same topic, and the comments and recommendations are usually very similar to what you will find in that one.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Personally, I use both oil and grease. I use a very light film of oil in and around the bolt carrier group, or whatever a particulars firearm's action is. I use grease on the rails and barrel lugs, again depending on the gun. My preferred oil is automotive synthetic oil and my grease is RIG. My family and many of my friends including one of my hunting clubs use RIG and have been since I was a child. Lately, I've also started using white lithium grease and like it a lot. 

If I'm going to store a gun for a while, I tend to add a fairly thick coating of grease which will be cleaned prior to taking out of storage. 

I will not use all in one junk which is designed to lubricate the newby's unsuspecting brain rather than his firearms. Stuff like Ballistol or WD-40 are good for breaking a rusting bolt, but not much lubricant. I keep a can of WD-40 around the workbench for the occasional spraying a creaky pump handle or door hinge but not for my firearms.


----------



## Superzuki (Jul 22, 2016)

stonebuster said:


> in addition to the normal cleaning and lubrication of my P-226 I've been using a white lithium grease for the high wear points and slide. It comes in a tube under the name of AGS. Tube indicates it's all weather and heat resistant and reduces metal to metal and metal to plastic friction. Is anyone familiar with this product and is there any reason not to continue it's use. I'm pretty anal about cleaning the gun after each use so there isn't an issue with build up of grease or debris. I've only been shooting handguns for about 13 months and just looking for some info from the experts here. Thanks, Mike


Use grease where parts slide and oil where they pivot. Here's a Sig Sauer video about cleaning and lubrication.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Superzuki said:


> Use grease where parts slide and oil where they pivot.


Thank you. I love the way you put that and am going to swipe it for the future.


----------



## SamBond (Aug 30, 2016)

As already noted, Sig sends a small pack of grease, where applicable, with their new pistols. If your Sig came with a packet of grease, might be a good idea to use it...



Sam


----------



## crewchief (Jul 25, 2018)

I must of missed it,,,,, I didn't see that sig expert grease anything! I did see him over oil that line pistol for sure. No oil inside the mags either!!


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

crewchief said:


> I must of missed it,,,,, I didn't see that sig expert grease anything! I did see him over oil that line pistol for sure. No oil inside the mags either!!


Regardless, most Sig manuals suggest grease as a lubricant on some parts of the firearm. Like Sambond mentioned, Sig also includes grease with some of their handguns. Moreover, for legal reasons, manufacturers will often suggest less than appropriate things at times. For example, the Sig manual warns that solvent may damage the finish. While that might be true, I've been using G96 and Hoppes No9 solvent for most of my life without adversely affecting the finish of a firearm. I believe nitro solvent helps to ensure the removal of harmful corrosive powder residue. Note in the video, he did suggest solvent. When I do a complete breakdown and cleaning, not just a field strip, I often soak some parts in a tray filled with nitro solvent, especially the small parts like the extractor which can become quite filthy over time. Scrubbing like heck with an oil just doesn't get it clean. Oils are lubricants and never designed to clean.

Over time oil can dry out and dissipate where grease tends not to, especially during a busy range day. This is especially true when the firearm gets hot in a hot and humid climate like we have. For example, I both grease and oil some parts of my AR-15 rifles. They hold up better during heavy use when wet, I believe. Around ten years ago during a two day training class, we put 1,000 rounds through our ARs and AKs that weekend. Some of the guys who weren't shooting wet and who didn't clean between the two days suffered a lot of failures that Sunday. A couple of them, I called the Ballistol Boys mocked our need for cleaning with solvent, using grease, and shooting wet, saying they only use Ballistol and wouldn't need to clean until they got home. After they both locked up on Sunday, they mocked no more.


----------



## crewchief (Jul 25, 2018)

I use Hoppes #9 and their gun oil on all of my pistols and my 2 ARs. I did see grease in my P226 manual and a big warning against over lubing the weapon. I shoot a 100 rds at a range visit then clean completely. I don't believe in these video torcher test either.


----------



## Zebra (Feb 6, 2017)

This is all I use with great results.
I was always taught.....if it slides, use grease, if it spins, use oil.
Also, I have been greasing my firearms well, and after decades, see NO visible signs of wear, even on alloy framed pistols.
I have friends with alloy framed pistols that don't use as much grease, (use oil) and they show lots of wear, even with much less round count than me.
Also, I don't have any "smilies" on my Sig barrels......
And this grease is $6 a tube!


----------



## BigHead (Jul 5, 2015)

I coated the outside my blued Colt with lithium grease, and I may have used some as lube. It has been a long time, but a touch of grease here and there, should work pretty well.
Dirt and fuzz would stick to it, if it is too heavily applied, but I think that you know that.


----------

